# Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem NaturaGart-System?



## Vera44 (5. Aug. 2012)

Hallo! 

Wir möchten ja unseren Teich vergrößern. Mir gefällen  die Teichbeispiele mit Filtergraben sehr gut. Mein Mann dagegen ist skeptisch. Ich möchte den neuen Teich nun endlich so bauen dass er richtig ist. Aber was ist richtig, was ist so dass sich der Reinigungsaufwand auch noch in ein paar Jahren bewältigen läßt? Den Katalog von NaturaGart habe ich mit einer Lieferung Seerosendünger mitbestellt. Mir gefällt das System. Kann mir jemand dazu etwas raten. Hat vielleicht schon jemand nach diesem Prinzip gebaut? Bitte helft!


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (5. Aug. 2012)

Hallo, 
Im Grunde ist NG nicht schlecht. Aber -für mein Empfinden:
- teilweise zu teuer
- zu selbstgefällig 
- zu theatralischer Auftritt
- nicht unangefochten

Mein Tipp:
Kritisch Sein und vergleichen  Infos und Unterlagen sind sehr hilfreich Service ist gut und kompetent. Für alles rund um Folie sehr gut. In Sachen Technik nicht besser oder schlechter wie andere. 

In jedem Fall gilt: auch NG kocht nur mit (Teich)Wasser ;-)


[ sent by iPhone and Tapatalk ]


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit NaturaGart?*

Hallo Vera,
vom NG-Prinzip war ich so begeistert, dass ich meinen Teich dreigeteilt habe:
den "Hauptteich" mit Fischen,
einer "Badewanne" hinter einer "BA-ähnlichen" Konstruktion,
und hinter meinem selbstgebauten Filter eine Art BF/Pflanzenfilter (das fehlt bei NG, weil dort "filtertechnisch" weniger los ist - sprich, die sind auf viel Wasser und wenig Belastung bzw. Fisch "geeicht").
Auch bei mir hat die Skepsis gegenüber NG gesiegt, allerdings aus dem Grunde, weil ich keinen Schwimmteich, sondern einen sehr klaren, kleinen Teich an der Terasse wollte.
Ich gebe meinem Vorredner recht in seiner Einschätzung. Allerdings gibt NG für ihre Projekte Garantien, die man von einem beliebigen Teichbauer nicht ohne weiteres bekommt.
Dass man dafür mehr bezahlt (wenn man weiß, was man braucht), ist für mich nicht unverständlich, das ist eher überlebensnotwendig für ein Unternehmen.


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem NaturaGart-System?*



> Allerdings gibt NG für ihre Projekte Garantien, die man von einem beliebigen Teichbauer nicht ohne weiteres bekommt.



Dazu kann ich leider nichts sagen, denke aber, mann muss unterscheiden zwischen kompletten Projekten (also Teichanlagen, die von Naturagart geplant UND gebaut werden) und einzelnen Komponenten (Folie, Technik, Pflanzen etc.). 

Bei kompletten Projekten kann ich mich durchaus vorstellen, dass ein von NG gebauter Teich perfekt funktioniert und besser aussieht wie ein Teich, der von einem der zahlreichen „Profi“–Gartenteichbauer (Stichwort Loch ausheben, Folie rein und viel Kies reinschütten) erstellt wurde.

Was und wieviel einem die Mehrkosten dafür wert sind, muss jeder für sich entscheiden


----------



## Michael der 2. (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem NaturaGart-System?*

Hallo Vera

Es ist nicht ganz ersichtlich, was genau du hinterfragst.
Geht es dir speziell um die Ufermatten oder um NG selbst?
Die Ufermatten sind gut erprobt und die kannst du beruhigt kaufen. Es gibt zwar bei E-Bay noch günstigere aber da muss man darauf achten, dass sie nicht verrrotten können, sonst zerfallen die in 2-3 Jahren.
Zu NG selbst muss man eben sagen, dass sie teurer sind als die gewöhnlichen Baumärte, was aber bei jedem FACHhändler so ist.  Ich vertraue da einfach auf Qualität (Materialbestellung erfolgt heute) denn es gibt scheinbar Unterschiede, die eben visuell nicht sichtbar sind (z.B. Teichfolie, Vließ). Da merkt man zu spät, wo man gespart hat. Natürlich kann da jeder Händler viel dazu schreiben (man will ja schließlich verkaufen und werben) aber ich weiß dass verschiedene Hersteller (damals wars im TV bezüglich Farben) bewusst die Qualität herab setzen (nur etwas, es ist dann immer noch kein Schrott) und das dann im Baumarkt landet.
So ist das eben. Wer die letzten 15% Qualität haben möchte, muss die eben mit einem 30% höeren Preis rechnen. Bei Vließ und Folie möchte ich nicht in 10 Jahren alles neu machen und vertraue da einfach auf die versprochene "bessere" Qualität der Materialien und die Fachkenntniss von Naturagart (oder eben auch andere Fachhändler)

Grüße Michael


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem NaturaGart-System?*

@ Michael

Das ist richtig. Vielleicht sollte ich noch erwähnen, dass ich auch Folie, Vlies und Ufermatten bei Naturagart gekauft habe


----------



## Geisy (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem NaturaGart-System?*

Hallo Vera

Ich habe vorher viel gelesen und dann mit Filtergraben und dem Pfanzsortiment von Naturagard gebaut.
Was ich auch sehr interessant fand war der Kiesfilter von Ralf Glenk.
So hab ich diesen nach dem Filtergraben im 60cm breiten und 15m langen Bachlauf zurück in den Teich.
Vor dem Filtergraben hab ich einen groben Vorfilter für Blätter usw.
Da alles auf einer Wasserspiegelhöhe ist, betreibe ich das ganze nur mit Luftheber was sehr stromsparend ist.
Der Teich ist jetzt ein Jahr alt und ich habe klares Wasser obwohl 30Kois zwischen 30-55cm und 2Störe von 1m drin sind.
Dieses Frühjahr hatte ich sehr viele Fadenalgen da die jungen Pflanzen vom Winter sehr geschädigt waren. Wenn der Filtergraben  mal dicht ist werden die Pflanzen soviele Nährstoffe ziehen das auch die Algen keine Chance mehr haben.

Ich würde es noch mal so machen.
Du kannst es dir gerne mal anschauen kommen oder fährst mal zu Naturagard in die Ausstellung. Da sind viele Teiche mit klarem Wasser.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## tomsteich (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem NaturaGart-System?*

Guten Morgen,

auch ich habe mit Naturagart gebaut. Es ist mein dritter Teich, aber der Erste welcher problemlos und ohne viel Arbeit funktioniert. Es gibt aber sicher auch andere Konzepte mit dem selben Effekt.

Den größten Vorteil sehe ich bei NG u.a. in den Bauanleitungen und der telefonischen Hotline. Die Ziel-Saug-Technik leuchtete mir von Anfang an ein, da fast alle von NG beschriebenen (auf ihre ganz besondere Art, welche wohl nicht jeder gut findet) Probleme auch bei meinen Kiesteichen aufgetreten sind.

Ich habe einen voll vermörtelten Schwimmteich (also mit allem: 900er Vlies, Folie, Verbund- und Ufermatte) separaten Ufer- und Filtergraben, flach abfallendem Sandstrand, externe Pumpe (wg. VDE),  Standard-Filter/UV und einigen Koi. Meine Wasserwerte sind perfekt und ich habe klare Sicht auf den (sauberen) Grund.

Wer das System genau kennt und weiß, was er möchte, kann sicher ein paar Euros sparen, wenn er sein Material woanders kauft. Die Beratung bei NG ist mir aber jeden Euro wert gewesen. So teuer fand ich es für das Ergebnis auch gar nicht. Ein Gartenbauer hätte mir sicher mindestens das Vierfache abgeknüpft (....und ich hätte wahrscheinlich ein tiefes eckiges Becken in einer unnatürlichen Kieslandschaft).

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## willi1954 (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem NaturaGart-System?*

Moinzusammen

schau dir mal diesen Beitrag an, das sagt mehr als Worte.

Ich habe bei mir auch einen ca 10m langen Filtergraben mit Naturagart Zielsaugtechnik gebaut, und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Allerdings nutze ich auch noch einen 3 Tonnen Filter zusätzlich, da eben höhere Fischbelastung.

LG Willi


----------



## Sandra1976 (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem NaturaGart-System?*

Hallo,
wir haben auch nach dem Naturagard System unseren Teich gebaut. Er ist jetzt ein Jahr alt, haben klares Wasser bis auf den Grund, Wasserwerte sind super. Wir haben Kois, Goldis und Sterlets drinnen. Was uns als TeichbauLaien sehr gut gefallen hat, war die super Anleitung von "wie messe ich richtig die Teichfolie aus" bis Ufergrabengestaltung, Pflanzenstufenbau, Filtertechnik etc. für einen naturnahen Teich mit vielen, vielen Pflanzen. Wir waren damit sehr zufrieden und haben uns da auch von den Teichbeispielen bei NG was abgeschaut. Die Qualität der gelieferten Produkte von NG war einwandfrei aber auch eben ein bisschen teurer als aus dem Baumarkt. Da wir allerdings dachten, wir bauen im Normalfall nur einmal einen Teich haben wir uns für diese Produkte entschieden. Bei unserer Filtertechnik ist es aber wohl so, dass wir wenn unsere Kois größer werden, dann wohl einen größeren Filter brauchen werden. 
Viel Spaß beim Teichbau.
Gruß Sandra


----------



## Nori (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem NaturaGart-System?*

Ich werde auch in ganz ferner Zukunft meinen jetzigen Teich als Filterteich für einen größeren Schwimmteich umbauen.
Wäre ich jetzt vor der Situation gestellt würde ich auf alle Fälle die starke PVC-Folie und das 900-Vlies von NG nehmen (ich werde den Schwimmteich komplett "panzern" und beim Filterteich zumindest den Uferbereich).
Wo ich mir noch nicht schlüssig bin, betrifft den Einbau der "Zielsaugtechnik" im Vergleich zu 2 Bodenausläufen oder vielleich sogar einer Kombination der 2 Methoden???

Was ich mit Sicherheit nicht von NG kaufen würde sind die "Durchlauf-bzw. Rieselfilter" - ich werde bei den Tonnenfiltern bleiben oder vielleicht nen gebrauchten Trommler einsetzen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## tomsteich (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem NaturaGart-System?*

Hallo Nori,

ich kann Dich da voll bestätigen.

Wenn Du den Filtergraben nicht voll vermörteln möchtest, dann empfehle ich Dir eher die Rinne in der Mitte zu panzern, als den Uferbereich. Hier würde auch die Ufermatte genügen. Wenn Du in vielen Jahren mal das Sediment rausschippen musst, welches sich hauptsächlich in der tieferen Rinne gesammelt hat, besteht keine Gefahr die Folie zu beschädigen.

Bei der Ziel-Saug-Technik hast Du ja ebenfalls Bodenabläufe. Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass diese auf der Folie erstellt werden. Hinterher sieht man beides nicht (ob unter oder auf der Folie). Die NG-Version toleriert hier eventuell auch kleinere Fehler, da die Folie unversehrt bleibt. 

Ich habe den Standard-Filter, welcher aktuell vollkommen ausreicht. Mit einem Tonnen- oder Trommelfilter bist Du natürlich ganz weit vorne. 

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Nori (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem NaturaGart-System?*

Hallo Thomas,
den Trommler hab ich nicht - der würde eventuell kommen - aber eben ein gebrauchtes Teil.
Ich möchte den Filterteich nicht verlanden lassen - es soll schon noch ein Teich mit Fischbesatz bleiben (also kein Filtergraben) - ich werde den Teich etwas von der Tiefe nehmen um die Verrohrung einzubauen und am Profil etwas verändern, damit er pflanzenfreundlicher wird (stufiger) - wenn er dann 2-3000 Liter weniger Volumen hat ist das egal.
Ich denke bei ca. 15000 Liter Filterteich und einer Filteranlage mit 3 Tonnen bzw. Trommler mit 2 Tonnen wird ein Schwimmteich von 50.000 bis 70000 Litern in den Griff zu bekommen sein.

Aber das ist noch Zukunftsmusik .....


Gruß Nori


----------



## Vera44 (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem NaturaGart-System?*

Wow, hallo!

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Ich bin von dem System auch begeistert. Muß ja nur noch den Mann davon überzeugen. Heute habe ich gelesen dass am 29.09. das Naturagart Treff 2012 stattfindet. Das ist zwar 400 km von uns entfernt aber wir haben dann Urlaub. Ich denke wir werden das nutzen. In der Veranstaltung werden alle wichtigen Punkte angesprochen und geht von 9h bis ...... Ab 18h ist ein Grillabend angesagt. Ich denke das ist ein Kurzurlaub wert.


----------



## Vera44 (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem NaturaGart-System?*

Hallo Nobert/Geisy!

Danke für das Angebot, wie weit entfernt wohnst Du von Ibbenbüren? Ich habe vorhin mal Hotels in der Gegend angeschaut. Bei dem Treffen von 9 - 18 +h sind schon 2 Übernachtungen angebracht. Wenn Du nicht so weit weg wohnst wäre bestimmt neTasse Kaffee und Teich gucken möglich.


----------



## Vera44 (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem NaturaGart-System?*

Hallo zusammen!

Kommt von Euch jemand zu dem NaturaGart-Treffen. Ich habe gesehen die Werbung läuft oben durch.
Vielleicht kann man dann ja beim Grillabend zum Abschluß noch ein bißchen plaudern!


----------



## burki (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem NaturaGart-System?*

war letzte woche mal dort.
klasse teichanlagen , nette mitarbeiter die sich echt zeit gelassen haben, ok war nicht so viel los.

werde das neue projekt auf jedenfall von denen planen lassen. so hat man immer einen ansprechpartner für dumme und schlaue fragen?

darum sind mir am 29.9 die 140km es wert  auch wenn man nicht persöhnlich aufs detail gehen kann, so der mitarbeiter, als grobe info ist es mir wert.


----------



## zuppinger (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem NaturaGart-System?*

Sicher ist der Erfahrungsschatz der Firma enorm, aber es gibt auch andere, die auch gut sind, preiswerter und sich nicht so in Selbstgefälligkeit sonnen (stört mich am meisten bei den Westfalen).
Wer kennt den hier: http://www.czebra.de/? Bevor ich meinen Teich überhaupt begonnen hatte und das Forum kannte, war ich dort und fand die Beratung Spitze. Das Außengelände ist nicht so toll. Sieht auf der Webseite wesentlich größer und aufgeräumter aus. Ist halt ein kleiner Familienbetrieb mit viel Erfahrung. Und  - nicht so weit vom Saarland weg


----------



## Vera44 (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem NaturaGart-System?*

Hi Burki!

Bei uns sind es rund 400 km. Aber die sind es uns auch wert. Haben Dann Urlaub und reisen schon am Freitag und und fahren am Sonntag zurück.Bleibt Ihr auch über Nacht?


----------



## Vera44 (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem NaturaGart-System?*

Hallo Bernd!

Die habe ich mal bei der Foliensuche gefunden. Die sind wirklich günstig. Mir geht es erst mal darum eine Teichform, Art und die Art der Filterung zu finden. Deshalb auch dieser Ausflug. Es ist bestimmt immer gut erst mal die Möglichkeiten zu sehen und auch aufgezeigt zu bekommen.
Danke für Deinen Hinweis.


----------



## burki (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem NaturaGart-System?*



Vera44 schrieb:


> Hi Burki!
> 
> Bei uns sind es rund 400 km. Aber die sind es uns auch wert. Haben Dann Urlaub und reisen schon am Freitag und und fahren am Sonntag zurück.Bleibt Ihr auch über Nacht?



nein fahre abends wieder heim. meine frau bleibt hier zu hause. ist ihr zu lagweilig, dieser tag. beim ersten besuch war sie ganz angetan. der "macher" werde ich sein.


----------



## burki (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem NaturaGart-System?*



zuppinger schrieb:


> Sicher ist der Erfahrungsschatz der Firma enorm, aber es gibt auch andere, die auch gut sind, preiswerter und sich nicht so in Selbstgefälligkeit sonnen (stört mich am meisten bei den Westfalen).
> Wer kennt den hier: http://www.czebra.de/? Bevor ich meinen Teich überhaupt begonnen hatte und das Forum kannte, war ich dort und fand die Beratung Spitze. Das Außengelände ist nicht so toll. Sieht auf der Webseite wesentlich größer und aufgeräumter aus. Ist halt ein kleiner Familienbetrieb mit viel Erfahrung. Und  - nicht so weit vom Saarland weg




ich :beten   aber nur durch die google suche

alles hat 2 seiten. jeder firma muss verdienen. der service muss dabei stimmen, der erste eindruck zählt auch mit.
naturagart kenne ich seit 7 jahren, seit einem jahr in der praxis. kann nichts negatives sagen.
wer oder was die westfalen sind ist mir egal.... so haben doch jeden landsleute ihre mentalität , gelle :beten


----------



## Vera44 (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem NaturaGart-System?*

Hi Burki!

Schade, aber vielleicht sehen wir uns ja trotzdem dort!


----------



## burki (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem NaturaGart-System?*

wer weiss.....  sieht man wieviel los sein wird..... forumsmitglieder erkennt man woran ?


----------



## Vera44 (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem NaturaGart-System?*

am saarländischen Dialekt


----------



## burki (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem NaturaGart-System?*

dann wird der norddeutsche es sicher merken weil er mal wieder nur die hälfte versteht


----------



## Vera44 (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem NaturaGart-System?*


----------



## zickenkind (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem NaturaGart-System?*

Hallo Vera,
ich habe den Filterturm von NG und bin sehr zufrieden. Nur die Filtermatten wenn man die neu braucht sind im original zu teuer bei denen, die gibt es günstiger in er Bucht. Okay man muss ein wenig nacharbeiten. Aber ich habe seid Jahren immer gute Wasserwerte und das Wasser ist klar. Alle Kois sind gut zu sehen und der Teichgrund ebenso. __ Filtersystem kann ich empfehlen wenn man nicht viel Platz zum stellen hat. Spielt Platz keine Rolle gib es bestimmt bessere und teurere Lösungen.


----------



## Heidelberger (3. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem NaturaGart-System?*

Guten Morgen,
bin beim googlen auf dieses tolle Forum gestoßen. Hier mein erster Beitrag zu Naturagart: Sind schon seit Jahren in der Planungsphase eines Schwimmteichs (ca. 10m Schwimmlänge sind anvisiert)-allerdings krieg ich immer wieder "kalte Füße" (obwohl ich schon "halbe Häuser"gebaut habe und während des Studiums im Gala-Bau gejobt habe..).  Und natürlich stößt man da fast unweigerlich auf naturagart. Haben auch schon verschiedene fertige Teiche (auch von naturagart -hier im Heidelbergerger Raum- daher Name...) angeschaut: Unsere Erfahrungen:
Naturagart-Bauer waren rundum zufrieden und dies auch noch nach Jahren Laufzeit -, vorallem auch mit der Begleitung durch die Firma. Daher haben wir uns damit eingehender beschäftigt: Vieles überzeugt mich, allerdings die Vermörtelung schreckt mich ein wenig ab- wenn da je doch eine Undichtigikeit ist???? Wie finde ich die? -Muss ich dann alles aufklopfen??? Es gibt zwar laut naturagart inzwischen zuverlässige Lecksuchgeräte, die das Leck auf wenige cm lokalisieren, dennoch...
Was mir auch gar nicht gefällt: die  in einem Beitrag weiter oben angesprochene mediale Darstellung- sehr reißerisch und oft plakativ -hat was von Blöd-Zeitung.
Dennoch sind wir letzte Woche die 400km nach Westfalen gefahren (verbunden mit einem Kurzurlaub in einem sehr netten Hotel) und haben ein ganztägiges Seminar -geleitet von 2 Biologen -der Eine ist der Chef selbst -besucht: Mein/unser Fazit: Mehr als positiv: Klar wollen die (auch) ihre Produkte verkaufen, aber alles erscheint sehr durchdacht und glaubwürdig. Es hat sich gelohnt auch mal ganz praktisch die Problembereiche an Teichen vor Ort zu besichtigen. Sehr nett auch jeglicher persönlicher Kontakt mit Mitarbeitern, einschließlich einer ausführlichen Gesprächsmöglichkeit mit einem Mitarbeiter vor Ort am darauffolgenden Tag. 3 mögliche Entwürfe haben wir uns schon vor 2 Jahren machen lassen.
Mal sehen wie es weitergeht -und klar, die günstigen Kostenkalkulationen hauen so sicher nicht hin -ich rechne inkl. Erdarbeiten bei einem Schwimmteich inkl. Vermörtelung (also die NG-"Luxusversion") bei ca. 120gm Wasserfläche (inkl. Filterteich) mit 13-15000 Euro.
Übrigens Erfahrungen hierzu würden mich interessieren (Kosten...)
Und auch Leute hier im Raum HD-MA-HN
Martin


----------

